

Clojure 1.2 released - bretthoerner
http://clojure.blogspot.com/2010/08/clojure-12-release.html

======
bretthoerner
Changes: <http://github.com/clojure/clojure/blob/1.2.x/changes.txt>

------
phren0logy
I'm not sure what to make of the dramatic upvotes for this item, and the lack
of comments. Is it that many people are interested in Clojure, but haven't
used it yet?

~~~
nanairo
Personally I've got little to say, but I think it's an important news, that
should be displayed prominently (especially in this community full of LISP
fans). So I up-voted it.

I'd also like to learn Clojure at some point (or some other LISPy language
like Nu), but haven't had a chance yet, so it wasn't really an upvote because
I like Clojure. :)

~~~
chepprey
Head over to <http://www.try-clojure.org/> and click the "tutorial" link. You
can go through the tutorial in about 30 minutes -- there's not a lot there yet
(looks like it's a work in progress) but it's enough to give you a quick
flavor of Clojure-scented Lisp.

Then upvote me if you end up liking Clojure ;-)

